# WI/IL Brewer Game Herf



## King James

*-Brewer Game Herf 2006-*

Talked with icehog3 and Sir Tony tonight to plan a herf that us two youngsters can attend. Decided something in Mid-May would be great so here is what we have:

*Date:* Saturday May, 20th 2006 6:05 PM Game Time 
*Time:* Meet @ 2:30 PM at Park and Ride on Ryan Rd. off of I-94

*Pre-Game:* Cigar Smoking and Tailgating in Parking lot

*On The Menu:* Sir Tony and I will be grilling Brats and Kraut. Anyone else is welcome to bring another grill and other food depending on the amount of people we get.

Anyone is welcome to come and it should be a great time. If this date doesnt work out *Saturday May 20th* is also a possibilty. As soon as we get the amount of people figured out money can be sent to me to purchase a block of tickets. If you need directions to the park and ride PM me.

-Jim


----------



## Sir Tony

This will be a great time if we can get a nice group of BOTLs to come. I can cook a pretty mean beer brat and kraut. Don't be afraid to fly in if you live far away! I hope we can get a nice herf planned out of this, will be a great time! Hope to see you all there! Left/Right field bleacher seats are the best IMO, can be had for $15.00 a piece, it is always fun to get the whole section rowdy! Lets get this thing rollin'!

-Tony


----------



## decesaro

Sounds like a great time ,I really enjoy going to miller park for games, you can count me in . Hope you youngsters can keep up with me :w :al


----------



## backwoods

sounds good!! lemme see if I can make it. any 'need to know by' date?


----------



## itstim

I have always wanted to tailgate for a Brewers game...From what I hear you guys out in the Midwest know your tailgating! If I can get a cheap flight and a relatively inexpensive place to stay, I just might go. I will keep tabs on the development of things on this thread.

When would you need to know by?


----------



## backwoods

My wife jsut informed me that we are going to a wedding that day...:sl 

I guess i'm out:sb 



I hope something is on for the 20th tho...


----------



## King James

I'll have to check when we need to know by. It mainly depends on the amount of people since we need to get tickets together. I'd say the first week of May, the earlier in the week the better. Unless we decide on the May 20th game then a bit later.

Backwoods, the 13th isn't set so if everyone thinks the 20th is better than there is no problem with going then. I just want that bobble head  haha


Ill keep track of who is all attending for sure. If things change please let me know. So far we have:

King James
Sir Tony
Decesaro


----------



## RenoB

King James said:


> I'll have to check when we need to know by. It mainly depends on the amount of people since we need to get tickets together. I'd say the first week of May, the earlier in the week the better. Unless we decide on the May 20th game then a bit later.
> 
> Backwoods, the 13th isn't set so if everyone thinks the 20th is better than there is no problem with going then. I just want that bobble head  haha
> 
> Ill keep track of who is all attending for sure. If things change please let me know. So far we have:
> 
> King James
> Sir Tony
> Decesaro


Rock Star will be in town on May 20th. Was contemplating proposing a herf in the Gurnee Mills area to lure Illinois and Wisconsin LOTL - but this would be much better!

If it's for the 20th, I'm in - how 'bout it Freddy? I might still come out if it's the 13th.


----------



## King James

Well if we get a few more people that think the 20th is better I'll make that the official day...Please post in here which day you prefer. For the people who can't make the 13th I obviously know your answer lol


----------



## Puffy69

Im in town 18th-20th. lmk if you guys do it that week, I could come.


----------



## backwoods

Rock Star said:


> Im in town 18th-20th. lmk if you guys do it that week, I could come.


i think it is a 6pm game tho...how late can you stay?


----------



## Sir Tony

Wow, this cought on more than I thought it would. Seems right now that the 20th is looking the best. King James and I will run a talley sheet to keep track of who can come and when. We will keep everyone updated. Seems like we are going to have one rowdy bunch there! I would like to have everyone who is going be decided by the first week of May somethime, no official day set, so we can order the tickets.

Thanks,
Tony


----------



## Sir Tony

backwoods said:


> i think it is a 6pm game tho...how late can you stay?


It is a 6:05PM Game. His band doesn't need him! If not he can just come for the party!


----------



## RenoB

Sir Tony said:


> It is a 6:05PM Game. His band doesn't need him! If not he can just come for the party!


Just spoke with Fred. I'll get him to his gig by 9:30, even if we have to leave an inning early. Hell, I'm even gonna stay to catch his first set :w

So count us in for the 20th.


----------



## backwoods

RenoB said:


> Hell, I'm even gonna stay to catch his first set :w
> 
> So count us in for the 20th.


I think I will also....man...thats gonna be a long day...

I hope Tony is gonna make it to herf with us...


----------



## Sir Tony

backwoods - May 20th 6:05PM
RenoB - May 20th 6:05PM
Rock Star - May 20th 6:05PM
decesaro - No date stated
King James - Both dates
Sir Tony - Both dates

Looks like it will be the 20th by the way it is going now. 

itstim-
We would like to know by the end of the first week of May, just so we can get the tickets order and make sure everything will work out.

decesaro-
Which day will work for you? Looks like the 20th is the one everyone can make it to. 

Thanks
-Tony


----------



## King James

It seems everyone is ok with the 20th, and I just found out I have a wedding on the 13th as well. Wonder if we going to the same one Backwoods lol, i doubt it though wedding season is upon us.

So the herf is now OFFICIALLY the 20th. Icehog can you please edit my first post to say the 20th 

Attendees:

King James
Sir Tony
Backwoods
Decesaro
Rock Star
RenoB
IceHog3


----------



## Sir Tony

Looks like we are going to have a great turn out! Lets keep them comming!


----------



## Sir Tony

How much does everyone want to spend on tickets? I really like Right/Left field bleacher seats, always a good crowd and can be had for $15.00 each. Tickets after the bleachers jump into the $30.00 range. We could go cheaper, but than we are in the upperdeck.

Here is the view from the right field bleachers:


----------



## itstim

Sir Tony said:


> How much does everyone want to spend on tickets? I really like Right/Left field bleacher seats, always a good crowd and can be had for $15.00 each. Tickets after the bleachers jump into the $30.00 range. We could go cheaper, but than we are in the upperdeck.


I am not officially in...but leaning closer and closer that way. I think that sitting in the bleachers with a bunch of BOTLs would be a lot of fun. Plus, it is not too expensive. So that is my two cents, for what it is worth.

If I end up coming up, I might try to catch another game or two while I am there. I could always try to get a closer seat for another game.


----------



## icehog3

I vote for the bleachers, and a long tailgate Herf prior to the game!


----------



## decesaro

Count me in for the 20th for sure ,That falls on my scheduled week off


----------



## Puffy69

icehog3 said:


> I vote for the bleachers, and a long tailgate Herf prior to the game!


:tpd: Lookin foward to Herfn wit ya Tom.


----------



## decesaro

Sir Tony said:


> How much does everyone want to spend on tickets? I really like Right/Left field bleacher seats, always a good crowd and can be had for $15.00 each. Tickets after the bleachers jump into the $30.00 range. We could go cheaper, but than we are in the upperdeck.
> 
> Here is the view from the right field bleachers:


The beachers are nice but you cant see screens (dont laugh) , and you tend to miss out on some of the game beening so far out , but on the other hand for the price you cant beat them . I inserted a link to the brewers site with price and seating if anybody wanted to look at it.
Im kinda spoiled when it comes to going to brewers games, Ive been in the midwest airlines skybox most of the time ,its kinda had to sit so far back after you get the good seats. 
Sir Tony Im not trying to step on your toes bud just adding my :2 

http://milwaukee.brewers.mlb.com/NASApp/mlb/mil/ticketing/seating_pricing.jsphttp://milwakee.brewers.mlb.com/NASApp/mil/ticketing/seating_pricing.jsp


----------



## icehog3

decesaro said:


> The beachers are nice but you cant see screens (dont laugh) , and you tend to miss out on some of the game beening so far out , but on the other hand for the price you cant beat them . I inserted a link to the brewers site with price and seating if anybody wanted to look at it.
> Im kinda spoiled when it comes to going to brewers games, *Ive been in the midwest airlines skybox most of the time *,its kinda had to sit so far back after you get the good seats.
> Sir Tony Im not trying to step on your toes bud just adding my :2


So get us the Box!!! :w


----------



## icehog3

Rock Star said:


> :tpd: Lookin foward to Herfn wit ya Tom.


Right back atacha Freddy, can't wait!!


----------



## backwoods

we might wanna get tickets soon? will that game sell out at all?


----------



## RenoB

icehog3 said:


> So get us the Box!!! :w


:tpd: 



backwoods said:


> will that game sell out at all?


vs the Twinkies?



DonWeb said:


> border herf, *border herf*, border herf.


I'm callin' ya out Tony, where ya at?


----------



## Sir Tony

The field level bleachers you can see the screen. I will sit where everyone else wants to sit. The game most likely not even come close to selling out(Twins), but field level bleachers might. I would like to have the tickets ordered by the first week of May just to be safe. I can not wait!


----------



## decesaro

icehog3 said:


> So get us the Box!!! :w


Wouldnt that be the :BS herfing in the suit :w . The problem is Im a small fish in the hanger and only can be invited by the big fish .

Im game for any location all I want to do is tailgate more than anything :al :w

Is it ok with you guys If I invite a guy from work that smokes ?


----------



## RenoB

decesaro said:


> Im game for any location all I want to do is tailgate more than anything :al :w


I agree.


----------



## DonWeb

RenoB said:


> I'm callin' ya out Tony, where ya at?


you what!! *you're* callin' *me* out?!?!?

here i am tryin' to design my next contest (a scavenger hunt), and i'm being interrupted from my reverie.

unfortunately, i won't have time for your border herf on the 20th.

i'll be going to watch freddie beat on his bongos that night...
and herfin' with the natives before the twins game.


----------



## Sir Tony

Invite as many herfers as you want. Just when send money, give us the total of how many tickets are needed. Lets decide on seats ASAP so we can start to get money sent and cleared and what not. I am all about the tailgating too! Don't worry we will go earliy and herf it up!


----------



## King James

If we could get a box that would be sweet but are expensive, and the lower level bleachers seats really do allow for a great view of the field and game. We are just going for the parking lot really anyways...the game is an added bonus lol. I vote we herf after as well because the traffic leaving is terrible . Where ever we want to sit lets just decide soon so we can get the seats we WANT and not have to settle at all

Attendees:

King James
Sir Tony
Backwoods
Decesaro
Rock Star
RenoB
IceHog3
DonWeb??? (did that poorly hidden text mean you are coming? lol)


----------



## backwoods

Sir Tony said:


> . Lets decide on seats ASAP so we can start to get money sent and cleared and what not. !


I have no preference on seating...because if this gets as crazy as it is sounding, I probably wont remember much of the game anyway:al 
just kidding?


----------



## decesaro

backwoods said:


> I have no preference on seating...because if this gets as crazy as it is sounding, I probably wont remember much of the game anyway:al
> just kidding?




:tpd: Thats the spirit Al I like the way you think my herfing buddy, 
Hey Al we can lean up against each other when we walk so we dont fall down :r 

HERF HERF HERF HERF HERF HERF HERF HERF


----------



## RenoB

DonWeb said:


> you what!! *you're* callin' *me* out?!?!?


Yeah, you were out with the other kids and I wanted you to come play with us :r


----------



## DonWeb

King James said:


> If we could get a box that would be sweet but are expensive, and the lower level bleachers seats really do allow for a great view of the field and game. We are just going for the parking lot really anyways...the game is an added bonus lol. I vote we herf after as well because the traffic leaving is terrible . Where ever we want to sit lets just decide soon so we can get the seats we WANT and not have to settle at all
> 
> Attendees:
> 
> King James
> Sir Tony
> Backwoods
> Decesaro
> Rock Star
> RenoB
> IceHog3
> DonWeb (*add me to the list young man*)


i'm in


----------



## King James

We did a little pre-herf herf today at the brewer game with just sir tony and I...check the pics out here for a preview of what's in store!

Link: http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=346969

Attendees:

King James
Sir Tony
Backwoods
Decesaro
Rock Star
RenoB
IceHog3
DonWeb


----------



## decesaro

Should we put together a pot luck or is it going to be a bring your own thing ? Im game for anything


----------



## King James

since sir tony and I are hosting, we don't mind doing the cooking. Maybe us 2 can take care of the grilling ( brats I assume will be ok with everyone) and everyone can bring some chips and dips or what not. Doesn't really matter to me...I'm open to suggestions.


----------



## decesaro

So a pot luck it sounds to be Ill bring a side dish and a sweet . Do you need an extra grill ?


----------



## King James

decesaro said:


> So a pot luck it sounds to be Ill bring a side dish and a sweet . Do you need an extra grill ?


I have a decent sized one...depending on how big this thing gets we may...probably wouldn't hurt. I'd just like to start working out fairly soon the tickets and how we are ganna carpool out there from the park and ride. I can drive, got a jeep grand cherokee, but someone else will have to as well.


----------



## decesaro

King James said:


> I have a decent sized one...depending on how big this thing gets we may...probably wouldn't hurt. I'd just like to start working out fairly soon the tickets and how we are ganna carpool out there from the park and ride. I can drive, got a jeep grand cherokee, but someone else will have to as well.


I have a full size cab plus pick so I could take a few people . Im game for the bleachers so count me in for that if thats what everybody wants ,How you want payment and when ?


----------



## King James

Check, Cash, MO, Paypal....anything is fine w/ me. Just want to get it here and get tix so we can sit where we want.


----------



## Sir Tony

All in favor of bleacher seats say "I"!

"I"

Bleachers:
Sir Tony
icehog3
King James
decesaro
backwoods (no preference)


----------



## Puffy69

Sir Tony said:


> All in favor of bleacher seats say "I"!
> 
> "I"
> 
> Bleachers:
> Sir Tony
> icehog3
> King James
> decesaro
> backwoods (no preference)


im down with the majority..


----------



## decesaro

Sir Tony said:


> All in favor of bleacher seats say "I"!
> 
> "I"
> 
> Bleachers:
> Sir Tony
> icehog3
> King James
> decesaro
> backwoods (no preference)


Im game, name your price and ill send the cash (what part of wisconsin you from?)


----------



## DonWeb

" aye "

name the price...


----------



## King James

Bleacher seats are $15 each. If your going to send cash, check, or MO just PM me and I'll give you my address.


----------



## Sir Tony

PM me for PayPal information. Looks like bleachers it is, great seats! If we can get all the money earily enough we can get field level bleachers, which are great seats!


----------



## backwoods

when do you need final totals by for bodycounts?


----------



## King James

I guess tony will take care of any paypal payments and If your sending cash, check, MO PM me


----------



## Sir Tony

Well, it looks like the bleacher seats are ou tof the question. No more left in the amount that we need! Now the question is, does anyone want to spend more? The next decent seats are $30.00. What does everyone think? What about moving it to Friday the 19th? There are more tickets available for that day, plus it works out better for me! What do you think?


----------



## icehog3

What time is the game the 19th? One concern is that could entail driving up 94 in rush hour traffic. A definite possibilty for me, but I would need to know soon, as I have a OT detail that night that I would need to give away.


----------



## Sir Tony

Friday, May 19th, 2006, 7:05PM


----------



## backwoods

Sir Tony said:


> Friday, May 19th, 2006, 7:05PM


dont think thatl work for me....:hn

whats wrong with the 30dolalr seats?


----------



## RenoB

icehog3 said:


> What time is the game the 19th? One concern is that could entail driving up 94 in rush hour traffic. A definite possibilty for me, but I would need to know soon, as I have a OT detail that night that I would need to give away.


Don't forget Freddy's got a gig and I'm playin' chaufer. Plus I think backwoods and donweb were planning on catching Fred's first set.

Hell, let's just party in the parking lot and listen to the game on the radio!!!


----------



## Bacca84

Man I wish I could make the trip up to this but that would cost me an arm and a leg to go up and come back down here to Carbondale. Oh well I'm sure there will be other herfs going on this summer that I can make.

Colby


----------



## King James

We are working out the tickets thing. There are $22 seats available and the $30. Only problem with getting to the more expensive tickets is us youngster short on cash because we need $$ for tickets, charcoal, brats, buns. Dont worry about the date, it will be on the 20th.


----------



## backwoods

King James said:


> We are working out the tickets thing. There are $22 seats available and the $30. Only problem with getting to the more expensive tickets is us youngster short on cash because we need $$ for tickets, charcoal, brats, buns. Dont worry about the date, it will be on the 20th.


i'm sure we can take care of some of the food. hell, I can boil som brats that morning so they will be cooked and ready to go on the grill////

ps...JOHNSONVILLE BRATS


----------



## icehog3

Yup, just tell us what you need us to bring.

Me, I think I will have a Shamrock Shake with a shot of Stoli in it...and be shot, I mean the whole bottle.....I'm Carol!!


----------



## decesaro

RenoB said:


> Don't forget Freddy's got a gig and I'm playin' chaufer. Plus I think backwoods and donweb were planning on catching Fred's first set.
> 
> Hell, let's just party in the parking lot and listen to the game on the radio!!!


That sounds like a great idea renob to hell with there no smoking inside :fu

what night you guys going to see freddy bang on his drums ?


----------



## backwoods

decesaro said:


> what night you guys going to see freddy bang on his drums ?


Freddie plays drums? I'm going for the women!!! saturday night


----------



## DonWeb

King James said:


> We are working out the tickets thing. There are $22 seats available and the $30. Only problem with getting to the more expensive tickets is us youngster short on cash because we need $$ for tickets, charcoal, brats, buns. Dont worry about the date, it will be on the 20th.


hell, this shouldn't break ya....

pm sent.


----------



## King James

DonWeb said:


> hell, this shouldn't break ya....
> 
> pm sent.


sent ya a PM back


----------



## decesaro

backwoods said:


> Freddie plays drums? I'm going for the women!!! saturday night


Al lets not forget about the wifes , like my wife always says to me what comes around goes around :sl . 
Ahh the hell with her what she dont know wont hurt here what I say


----------



## Puffy69

decesaro said:


> Al lets not forget about the wifes , like my wife always says to me what comes around goes around :sl .
> Ahh the hell with her what she dont know wont hurt here what I say


Dont mention my name to the wives...Lol.


----------



## decesaro

Rock Star said:


> Dont mention my name to the wives...Lol.


Are you kidding me freddie,we'll also be putting the blame on you, right Al :r


----------



## icehog3

Ok, I'll have a Dunkin Donuts Coolada with a shot of Jameson's up in it...and by shot, I mean the whole bottle...I'm Carol!!


----------



## backwoods

icehog3 said:


> ...and by shot, I mean the whole bottle...I'm Carol!!


Ya lost me with the 'i'm carol' thing...


----------



## Puffy69

decesaro said:


> Are you kidding me freddie,we'll also be putting the blame on you, right Al :r


Hell Naw!!! I dont need a gang of angry Wives trying to off me because you guys get lucky at the club some how  not to mention im probably being blamed for your cigar habit aswell.lol...


backwoods said:


> Ya lost me with the 'i'm carol' thing...


you know..He's carol..Like as in... carol..:r


----------



## backwoods

Rock Star said:


> you know..He's carol..Like as in... carol..:r


oh...your saying he's a SALLY





Rock Star said:


> Hell Naw!!! I dont need a gang of angry Wives trying to off me because you guys get lucky at the club some how  not to mention im probably being blamed for your cigar habit aswell.lol...


You might like the abuse our wives will give you tho


----------



## icehog3

backwoods said:


> Ya lost me with the 'i'm carol' thing...


It's a recurring Horatio Sanz skit on SNL....Freaking hysterical!


----------



## Puffy69

icehog3 said:


> It's a recurring Horatio Sanz skit on SNL....Freaking hysterical!


you know BW. Horatio...He kind of looks like me. Funny ass dude.


----------



## King James

never saw that skit :-\ anyone have a link to it on the net somewhere


----------



## Puffy69

Im gonna have to get with Rob and see how he wants to do this..Obviously i cant bring groceries on the plane and have no idea of a grocery store in downtown. I probably get Rob to comit to stuff for both of us and i'll pay him when I see him.


----------



## Sir Tony

PM me for PayPal address. I will keep everyone posted on payment status. Please pay ASAP, we need to get the tickets ordered. If sending check or money order, please send USPS Priority if possiable.

Still need payment:
Backwoods
Decesaro
Rock Star
RenoB
IceHog3
DonWeb
King James
Sir Tony


----------



## DonWeb

payment sent - for myself, sir tony, and king james.

~~~~~~~~~~

the wife is flying to ny with the daughter that weekend.

so it'll be an early night for me.

freddie: i've seen pics of your wife - i'm sure she's got your back.


----------



## King James

Thanks for the payment donweb. I told icehog to delete my post about the tickets (#77) because I need to redue it. We are now in the terrace $17 each. I will have an updated thread that has everything in it soon.


----------



## King James

*-OFFICIAL UPDATE-*

We went through alot of talk tonight in chat, here is what went on in a nutshell.

-RenoB purchased all the tickets, we owe him *$20 *each in cash at the game

-Thanks to Donweb, Tony and I will purchase Brats, Burgers, Buns.

-Everyone else can bring some sort of side dish if they like.

-We are sitting in Terrace Box 410, Row 2, Seats 3-12 Here is a pic of seats:


Please Post in here what you will be bringing for food/drink so we know everything is covered.

One last thing, we need to work out the carpooling, because some people are leaving the game early to go to see Rock Star's band. I suggested meeting at a park and ride and having a few people drive, but we need to figure out how that will work. I will drive for sure since im bringing the grill and can hold 4 others. Once the food and driving is worked out we are all set!


----------



## RenoB

Here's my understanding now:

King James & Sir Tony are gonna spend DonWeb's money on food - brats, buns & whatever. They will also bring the grill, charcoal & condiments. Everyone will kick money back to DonWeb for the food - say $6-$7 each.

I paid $20 per ticket for 10 tickets. Everyone will pay me cash at the game.

Seats are terrace box 410, row 2, seats 3-12 - I think someone will post a pic.

Now on to logisitics of the meet & greet.


----------



## decesaro

RenoB said:


> Here's my understanding now:
> 
> King James & Sir Tony are gonna spend DonWeb's money on food - brats, buns & whatever. They will also bring the grill, charcoal & condiments. Everyone will kick money back to DonWeb for the food - say $6-$7 each.
> 
> I paid $20 per ticket for 10 tickets. Everyone will pay me cash at the game.
> 
> Seats are terrace box 410, row 2, seats 3-12 - I think someone will post a pic.
> 
> Now on to logisitics of the meet & greet.


 Good call Rob that makes life really easy .

The date is still for the 20th right ?

Im going to have to back out of being a driver cause I need to get back to kenosha for a few hours to spend with the wife before I leave again to see freddie bang the drums


----------



## King James

is everybody leaving the game early to go to the show?


----------



## DonWeb

RenoB said:


> Everyone will kick money back to DonWeb for the food - say $6-$7 each.


oh no you don't. i will not except filthy, germ laden money from the likes of you bozos. :tg 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

you'll eat my meat -- and like it.

er, i mean the meat that i'm offering.

er.... i mean... ah, well dammit - the food is gratis!!!


----------



## decesaro

King James said:


> is everybody leaving the game early to go to the show?


Unless your willing to put on a skirt and dance after the game.
Sorry Im there :r


----------



## King James

so everybody is going to the show?


----------



## backwoods

King James said:


> so everybody is going to the show?


Im pretty my brother and I are...he deploys for his second Iraq tour the first week in June, so I am just happy to be able to catch a Brewer game with him before he goes over. I think we will be leaving in the 8th inning?


----------



## King James

backwoods said:


> Im pretty my brother and I are...he deploys for his second Iraq tour the first week in June, so I am just happy to be able to catch a Brewer game with him before he goes over. I think we will be leaving in the 8th inning?


so our us two youngsters the only two not going to the show? lol


----------



## backwoods

King James said:


> so our us two youngsters the only two not going to the show? lol


Rob just had a birthday...I'm sure he can claim to be your dad to get you in:r


----------



## ToddziLLa

Hey guys...just wanted to stop in and wish you all a great time!


----------



## Puffy69

ToddziLLa said:


> Hey guys...just wanted to stop in and wish you all a great time!


Thanks Todd...


----------



## Sir Tony

Less than 3 weeks borthers! Can not wait!


----------



## itstim

Guys...I won't be able to make this one...as much as it kills me. I hope you all have a great time. Have a cigar, beer, and brat for me!

If you do it again (please, please), I will make every effort to be there!


----------



## King James

lol...well im sure there is a possibility of another one sometime in summer depending on how this first one goes which im sure will be great


----------



## backwoods

Are we still meeting up at 2:30? Is that gonna give us enough time to get into the park/smoke/drink/set-up/smoke/eat/drink/smoke? 


I have 3 people in my car...so I plan on driving to the stadium.


----------



## RenoB

backwoods said:


> Are we still meeting up at 2:30? Is that gonna give us enough time to get into the park/smoke/drink/set-up/smoke/eat/drink/smoke?
> 
> I have 3 people in my car...so I plan on driving to the stadium.


Did someone say 2:30 somewhere? Must've missed it.

I'm driving too. Think the plan should be to meet at a park & ride somewhere and caravan into stadium parking.

Perhaps King James/Sir Tony could pick which park & ride and at what time.


----------



## backwoods

RenoB said:


> Did someone say 2:30 somewhere? Must've missed it.





King James said:


> *-Brewer Game Herf 2006-*
> 
> *Date:* Saturday May, 20th 2006 6:05 PM Game Time
> *Time:* Meet @ 2:30 PM at Park and Ride on Ryan Rd. off of I-94
> 
> *Pre-Game:* Cigar Smoking and Tailgating in Parking lot
> -Jim


...


----------



## RenoB

backwoods said:


> ...


Thanks Al :r what was that, the first post? :r


----------



## backwoods

RenoB said:


> Thanks Al :r what was that, the first post? :r


Ya...don't worry, it took me looking thru the entire thread 2 times to see it also:r


----------



## King James

we just need to figure out A. who is driving and B. what other side dishes people are bringing. If we talk to the parking lot attendents at the game...they can clear a area in the parking lot for us if we wanted to set up a table. I saw this done w/ a big group at the last game we were at so It's an option of we want a table and 4 or 5 people want to drive


----------



## backwoods

Anyone going to the HERF that can pick me up the latest issue of C.A.? I can't find anyone around me that carries it .


----------



## Puffy69

backwoods said:


> Anyone going to the HERF that can pick me up the latest issue of C.A.? I can't find anyone around me that carries it .


i should have it..


----------



## RenoB

Rock Star said:


> i should have it..


Hey man, hope you didn't get rained out this weekend. But if so, your back should be fine for Fri (if it ain't rainin' here :tg ).


----------



## Sir Tony

Look like we will have some nice weather, 62 and partly cloudy! Wish it was like that now, it is 42 and raining.


----------



## decesaro

Have we decided whos bringing what ? How about a meeting point and time?

Ill bring a side like say pasta salad and some sort of sweet


----------



## King James

Well I guess I will do the post on this:

Driving:
-King James
-Backwoods
-RenoB

Side Dishes:
-Decesaro: Pasta Salad/Desert


For the main course Sir Tony and I are going to do Brats and Burgers...this good with everyone I assume?

Also, Please respond if you want to bring a table to setup because the parking lot attendants will clear a bigger space for our group if we ask when we arrive.


----------



## backwoods

I can bring some chips and dip.

as far as the table goes...I dont have one to fit in my car. Do we need one?


Should we move the meet time up to 1:30-2?


----------



## King James

If you wanna move it up some thats fine. We just need to get all the details worked out...maybe we could all meet in chat at one time and discuss as a group?


----------



## RenoB

decesaro said:


> How about a meeting point and time?


See post #1 :r I had the same problem!

How bout Freddy & I bring some big a$$ pickles, hot peppers & rice krispie squares.


----------



## Puffy69

RenoB said:


> Hey man, hope you didn't get rained out this weekend. But if so, your back should be fine for Fri (if it ain't rainin' here :tg ).


We only got 9 in but Paul and I were up all 9 in skins. Ended up drinkin and smokin the rest of the day.



RenoB said:


> How bout Freddy & I bring some big a$$ pickles, hot peppers & rice krispie squares.


I have the big ass pickle..:r


----------



## Andyman

Rock Star said:


> We only got 9 in but Paul and I were up all 9 in skins. Ended up drinkin and smokin the rest of the day.
> 
> I have the big ass pickle..:r


Caugh Caugh... Remeber you only one by One stroke!!!
:c


----------



## Pablo

Andyman said:


> Caugh Caugh... Remeber you only one by One stroke!!!
> :c


I think Andy needs some help with how skins work! Strokes don't matter, holes won do! We won all holes played (10). Didn't matter that we won the last 5 on carry overs. We had the par, you guys had the bogey. May have been only one stroke difference, but the Fredster and I were relishing in the 5 skins!


----------



## Puffy69

Andyman said:


> Caugh Caugh... Remeber you only one by One stroke!!!
> :c


:r


----------



## backwoods

Rock Star said:


> i should have it..


Thank you....

Don't forget to grab some cds from me. I got that program and a crapload of music for ya

and what does everyone think about bumping the meet time to 2pm? and can someone tell me what mile marker this parkandride is on? I have never been there


----------



## galaga

pds said:


> I think Andy needs some help with how skins work! Strokes don't matter, holes won do! We won all holes played (10). Didn't matter that we won the last 5 on carry overs. We had the par, you guys had the bogey. May have been only one stroke difference, but the Fredster and I were relishing in the 5 skins!


Andy, if only you had won the first hole of those five holes, we would still be doing brokeback jokes about Paul and Fredster relishing in their 4 skins. Have a great time guys, sounds like a winner. :al


----------



## Puffy69

galaga said:


> Andy, if only you had won the first hole of those five holes, we would still be doing brokeback jokes about Paul and Fredster relishing in their 4 skins. Have a great time guys, sounds like a winner. :al


yuour a sick man.:r
How many of you guys are coming to the show definitely.?.might be able to get a VIP booth for smoking and drinking. its pretty cool with leather couches and all. your supposed to buy a bottle to use it and lots of bdays and bachelorette partys reserve them..but if we have enough we can probably get one. im sure if Tom comes he'll be needing a bottle of a Stoli.


----------



## backwoods

Rock Star said:


> How many of you guys are coming to the show definitely.?.D


Put me down for 3....we are 95% sure we will be there. wont be able to stay for the whole night, but will be there for a while.


----------



## Andyman

galaga said:


> Andy, if only you had won the first hole of those five holes, we would still be doing brokeback jokes about Paul and Fredster relishing in their 4 skins. Have a great time guys, sounds like a winner. :al


Sounds like a missed oppertunity..


----------



## backwoods

Hey...we will have one extra ticket. My brothers friend cancelled. has a family thing going on. If anyone can fill the seat, go ahead. 



Rob...if no one wants it, I will still cover the cost.


----------



## RenoB

backwoods said:


> Hey...we will have one extra ticket. If anyone can fill the seat, go ahead.


Chris was asking about an extra ticket for a friend, maybe he wants it - pm sent to Chris.



Rock Star said:


> How many of you guys are coming to the show definitely.?


I'm definately in there for the first set.

And I've got a small card table I'll bring. Don't forget to bring your chairs and favorite beverages


----------



## backwoods

RenoB said:


> Chris was asking about an extra ticket for a friend, maybe he wants it - pm sent to Chris.


cool thanks!!



RenoB said:


> And I've got a small card table I'll bring. Don't forget to bring your chairs and favorite beverages


Congrats on 500 posts and you set of nanners!! I'll be bringing alot of water and 7up. Maybe some spotted cow ale:al


----------



## DonWeb

Rock Star said:


> How many of you guys are coming to the show definitely.


i'm in... if there is still room ?


----------



## decesaro

Thanks for the offer on the ticket but the guy is going back home to see family now that weekend . 

dont forget to count me in for the after game party :w :al


----------



## Puffy69

backwoods said:


> Hey...we will have one extra ticket. My brothers friend cancelled. has a family thing going on. If anyone can fill the seat, go ahead.
> 
> Rob...if no one wants it, I will still cover the cost.


my singer may want to go..



DonWeb said:


> i'm in... if there is still room ?


for you.?of course there is..


----------



## Puffy69

Leaving tomorrow morning fella's..looking foward to meeting you guys saturday..


----------



## decesaro

Did I miss the online chat? Did we decide were and when to meet ? 

Cant wait looks like the day is going to be nice


----------



## icehog3

Is this info from Post #1 still correct? If not, let me know, and I"ll edit in the correct info!

Date: Saturday May, 20th 2006 6:05 PM Game Time 
Time: Meet @ 2:30 PM at Park and Ride on Ryan Rd. off of I-94

Pre-Game: Cigar Smoking and Tailgating in Parking lot

On The Menu: Sir Tony and I will be grilling Brats and Kraut. Anyone else is welcome to bring another grill and other food depending on the amount of people we get.


----------



## King James

icehog3 said:


> Is this info from Post #1 still correct? If not, let me know, and I"ll edit in the correct info!
> 
> Date: Saturday May, 20th 2006 6:05 PM Game Time
> Time: Meet @ 2:30 PM at Park and Ride on Ryan Rd. off of I-94
> 
> Pre-Game: Cigar Smoking and Tailgating in Parking lot
> 
> On The Menu: Sir Tony and I will be grilling Brats and Kraut. Anyone else is welcome to bring another grill and other food depending on the amount of people we get.


I think backwoods said something about meeting at 2:00 which is fine w/ me....I jus want to make sure everything is squared away with who is bringing food and if someone wants to bring a table. Tony and I are driving in my jeep since we can't make the show afterwards. So any1 that knows something I dont feel free to chime in


----------



## backwoods

I'll be at the parkandride at 2:00pm and I'm driving a black Ford Taurus. Thats all I know 


See y'all then!


----------



## Sir Tony

WooHooo! 2 more days! I can not wait! Everyone better be ready for my killer brats! Sounds like 2:00PM it is. Reno don't forget the tickets!


----------



## decesaro

I have a foldable table Ill bring its about 2x5 in size so it should help with holding the food ,any need for an extra grill ?


----------



## RenoB

RenoB said:


> I've got a small card table I'll bring. Don't forget to bring your chairs and favorite beverages


Printed out the tickets last night, stashed 'em in my car. Herfed with Freddy tonight and stashed some of his chit in my car too. We'll be at the parknride at 2, see ya'll then!


----------



## King James

if someone who is driving wants to bring another grill that is fine....dont know that we will need one but won't hurt to get stuff cooked faster. Ill buy some more charcoal!


----------



## Sir Tony

Here is a little map for everyone. I think it is pretty simple.

http://imageshack.us

http://www.dot.wisconsin.gov/travel/parkride/d2/pr4030.htm


----------



## decesaro

King James said:


> if someone who is driving wants to bring another grill that is fine....dont know that we will need one but won't hurt to get stuff cooked faster. Ill buy some more charcoal!


sorry bro you wont want my grill than, Im a propane guy.


----------



## backwoods

Sir Tony said:


> Here is a little map for everyone. I think it is pretty simple.


Sooo....from madison I take 94 to 894, correct? How far off the split is the parkandride?


----------



## RenoB

decesaro said:


> Im a propane guy.


eewwww!!! never would've guessed.

Hey everyone, is he still allowed to come?


----------



## backwoods

Rock Star said:


> my singer may want to go..


just curious if he is gonna go to the game?


----------



## Sir Tony

backwoods said:


> Sooo....from madison I take 94 to 894, correct? How far off the split is the parkandride?


Take 94 to 894 to bypass downtown, 894 to 94 towards Chicago, about 6 miles from the interchange is the Ryan road exit.


----------



## Sir Tony

Here is one more map. I hope it helps everyone out! Can't wait to meet everyone!

http://imageshack.us


----------



## icehog3

What type of food and/or liquor hasn't been covered?

Also, do we have an attendee list? Too lazy to read the whole thread.


----------



## backwoods

icehog3 said:


> What type of food and/or liquor hasn't been covered?


Dunno. I bought a case of 7up, a case of water and 5 bags of chips.....

found out a freind is having a birthday there at the same time with a barrel. might have to go fill up my cup

Im also bringing plates and forks


----------



## icehog3

If I take 94 North over the Wisconsin border, just stay on 94 and I will hit the Ryan Rd. exit? Thanks, Tom


----------



## Sir Tony

icehog3 said:


> If I take 94 North over the Wisconsin border, just stay on 94 and I will hit the Ryan Rd. exit? Thanks, Tom


Correct.

I will be bringing all condements, homemade sour kraut, plastic silverware, brats, burgers, buns, paper towel, extra butane if anyone needs it (Vector 5X), ashtray, and some extra soda. Everyone remember to bring a chair. If anyone needs anything from the store, please let me know. I am going in the morning to pick up some more stuff. Anyone want to pick up some Guinness Draught? lol


----------



## icehog3

Sir Tony said:


> Correct.
> 
> I will be bringing all condements, homemade sour kraut, plastic silverware, brats, burgers, buns, paper towel, extra butane if anyone needs it (Vector 5X), ashtray, and some extra soda. Everyone remember to bring a chair. If anyone needs anything from the store, please let me know. I am going in the morning to pick up some more stuff. Anyone want to pick up some Guinness Draught? lol


I promise not to eat more than 15 burgers and 20 brats.....


----------



## backwoods

Sir Tony said:


> Anyone want to pick up some Guinness Draught? lol


It'll be O'doules for you!!


----------



## Sir Tony

Anyone want some baked potatoes, with butter, sour cream, etc.? I like making them on the grill. Anyone have a extra grill, perferably charcoal?


----------



## King James

yah...tony's rents are gone...so after we get home from the game we want to have another mini herf there....can't get our own beer though lol


----------



## icehog3

Also, do we have an attendee list? Too lazy to read the whole thread.


----------



## backwoods

icehog3 said:


> Also, do we have an attendee list? Too lazy to read the whole thread.


Backwoods..and my brother aand his friend is coming now
Decesaro
Rock Star
RenoB
IceHog3
DonWeb
King James
Sir Tony

I think thats it?


----------



## Puffy69

icehog3 said:


> What type of food and/or liquor hasn't been covered?
> 
> Also, do we have an attendee list? Too lazy to read the whole thread.


what do you want to drink? im game for anything..Rob and I can stop at a store on the way..


----------



## icehog3

Rock Star said:


> what do you want to drink? im game for anything..Rob and I can stop at a store on the way..


I have Stoli I'm bringing...I was wondering what else to bring...

Border Herf!!!


----------



## Sir Tony

Miller for the brats and consumption and Guinness


----------



## King James

if someone has another charcoal grill they want to bring that could help w/ the speed of stuff being cooked.


----------



## icehog3

Go to bed you two!!! :r


----------



## backwoods

King James said:


> if someone has another charcoal grill they want to bring that could help w/ the speed of stuff being cooked.


are you guys boiling the brats before we get to the stadium? That would ake about an hour out of cook time


----------



## Sir Tony

I boil on the grill, we start them earily. WooHoo post 300!!!!!!!!!


----------



## King James

icehog3 said:


> Go to bed you two!!! :r


man i wish i would have lol. just woke up. t minus 2 hours 48 minutes!


----------



## icehog3

Time to raid the humidor...First cigar is on me!! :w


----------



## backwoods

leaving now.....gots to get my starbucks fix:al


----------



## King James

awesome time today guys...will get pictures up tomm. thanks a bunch


----------



## Sir Tony

Great times guys! I will make a longer post later when I have some more time. Lot of great smokes being past around, I hope everyone enjoyed. Also I think we may have found something out about Rob(RenoB), more information later. Thank you Tom(IceHog), Tony(DonWeb), and Freddy(Puffy69) for the smokes, I hope you enjoyed what I gave you. Thank you Allen(BW) and Tom(IceHog) for the special present. Thank you Rob(RenoB) for the tickets, and Chris(Decesaro) for comming to our fine herf, you guys are great company. Jim(King James) is a bastard, jk, I love you! I hope to do it again in the near future, great time!

Tony


----------



## Sir Tony

WooHoo! Tom hit 8-9-8 ring gauge!


----------



## ToddziLLa

Come on bastages...where are the pics?!?


----------



## backwoods

ToddziLLa said:


> Come on bastages...where are the pics?!?


I have about 200 to go thru:dr

I did post one up in the banter thread to tease everyone. Had a great time guys! Got home about 3:30am. SirTony and KingJames did a helluvajob yesterday, Thankyou guys . I'll post more later


----------



## DonWeb

great herf sir tony.... and king james.
(few pics here as well)




~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
we went to barcelona, france for the after herf. :al 

ya didn't miss anything.


----------



## RenoB

backwoods said:


> I have about 200 to go thru:dr


And I have at least that many issues to sort thru after yesterday 

It was, afterall, the never ending herf. I need a cigar


----------



## DonWeb

RenoB said:


> I have ith-yoos


:tpd:


----------



## DonWeb

freddy - at the game herf


----------



## backwoods

DonWeb said:


> freddy - at the game herf


you werent kidding...were you:r

where is my 'requested' pic?


----------



## ToddziLLa

Wow Fred...you are a lot prettier and more "plump" than the last time I saw you... :r


----------



## DonWeb

backwoods said:


> where is my 'requested' pic?


I'm not quite sure why the interest in the beerbong...maybe you're looking at designing one???

http://img340.imageshack.us/my.php?image=beerbong7or.jpg


----------



## backwoods

As promised..a few more pics. they are in no particular order. Chris, Tony and Rob should have more pics from the game. I was too busy smokin!:w

And some of these pics are NSFW!!

Not Safe For Wivestobelookingat!

clicky!!


----------



## galaga

Hey, TONI, how's your glasses Bro? Bwahahahahahahah:r


----------



## King James

damn tony, you weren't kidding about a good lense haha...ill have my pics up later


----------



## Puffy69

Damn! What a Herf..Nuff said..


----------



## backwoods

Rock Star said:


> Damn! What a Herf..Nuff said..


We used the term... INSANE ... all night long.

Thanks again Freddie.....you are truely THE MAN!


----------



## King James

Alright...here are my pics:

Good view of the stadium


Freddy, Tom (in mid exhale), and Rob


The Two Tonys


Allan and his brother 


Tony trying to be cool like usual


----------



## King James

Getting the circle jer....i mean smoking circle going



The Food
http://img245.imageshack.us/my.php?image=herf87of.jpg


The Group


Thanks for a great herf guys...hopefully Brewer Herf 2 isn't too far away


----------



## icehog3

What a great time, and what an awesome bunch of guys!

Jim and Tony, two reasons I have hope for this Country...great young men who did an awesome job organizing and executing this herf.

Tony, Rob, Chris, Allan, Freddy and Drew....what can I say...you showed this Illinois Boy one helluva time!

The food was great and we all started out with some PS2s....all had good luck, except Rob (RenoB) who got a plugged one and had to start from scratch. I polished off about 1/2 a bottle of Stoli, and got help from all the other guys doing some shots...they had to know what my poison was all about...

The food was awesome, great burgers, brats, pasta salad and brownies...started on a '99 Lusitania (Partagas, not Perdomo  ) that Rob gifted me, and got to finish almost all of it before game time...we had to get in though because Rob was all worried about "catching some balls". 

The game...The Twins scored 6 in the top of the 1st before there was even one out...first time I've seen a starting pitcher pulled without making a single out. I told Chris that if the Twins got to 10 runs, I was going to the lot to have another cigar...and they did just that in the 4th. To my great pleasure, the whole group left with me and we went back out into the lot to drink and smoke. I had a '97 Boli gifted to me by Jim the King....good stuff.

Then it was time to catch The Puffy69's gig...wish Jim and Sir Tony could have come with us. The place was amazing....the liquor was cold...the talent was endless  ....the shots Fred bought were going down like water. Fred's band put on a great show, and the stage was crawling with gorgeous girls...Unbelievable!

There are so many memories too long to list...but I did have a chance to really get to know all the guys, and can't wait for the next Brewer or Border Herf....and you guys all need to get down here for the Cigar Brothers' next herf in June.

Dave K.....you need to make the next one of these...The Wisconsin Boys really know how to throw a herf!!


----------



## King James

Was definately worth slaving over 3 seperate grills hahaha. I'm from Wisconsin, grilling is in my blood so I love to do it. I'm definately down for brewer herf 2


----------



## DonWeb

galaga said:


> Hey, TONI, how's your glasses Bro? Bwahahahahahahah:r


sthamtm issrmmmlp cnotrjthh jrmytppl frtfpicj !!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

one more set -- the real border herf!!

http://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i289/dumonweb/Resizeofsd0080.jpg
http://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i289/dumonweb/Resizeofsd0093.jpg
http://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i289/dumonweb/Resizeofsd0086.jpg
http://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i289/dumonweb/Resizeofsd0097.jpg
http://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i289/dumonweb/Resizeofsd0071.jpg
http://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i289/dumonweb/Resizeofsd0044.jpg
http://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i289/dumonweb/Resizeofsd0005.jpg
http://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i289/dumonweb/Resizeofsd0114.jpg
http://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i289/dumonweb/Resizeofsd0108.jpg
http://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i289/dumonweb/Resizeofsd0102.jpg
http://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i289/dumonweb/Resizeofsd0098.jpg
http://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i289/dumonweb/Resizeofsd0084.jpg
http://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i289/dumonweb/Resizeofsd0039.jpg
http://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i289/dumonweb/Resizeofsd0073.jpg
http://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i289/dumonweb/Resizeofsd0066.jpg
http://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i289/dumonweb/Resizeofsd0068.jpg
http://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i289/dumonweb/Resizeofsd0025.jpg
http://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i289/dumonweb/Resizeofsd0007.jpg
http://i75.photobucket.com/albums/i289/dumonweb/Resizeofsd0103.jpg


----------



## King James

great pictures....i definately need to get a more powerful camera


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Wow, there's some pictures in there where Tom doesn't have his tongue sticking out....... AMAZING!

Thanx for the great pics guys, I really enjoyed them and was happy to see the good time being had by fellow BOTL's

Now.... where's my damn Bratwurst?


----------



## icehog3

LasciviousXXX said:


> Wow, there's some pictures in there where Tom doesn't have his tongue sticking out....... AMAZING!
> 
> Thanx for the great pics guys, I really enjoyed them and was happy to see the good time being had by fellow BOTL's
> 
> Now.... where's my damn Bratwurst?


I got yer Bratwurst right here, Buddy! :r


----------



## ToddziLLa

Looks like you had a great time guys! Wish I could have been there! Great pics!


----------



## icehog3

"Heaven...I'm in Heaven......"


----------



## King James

LasciviousXXX said:


> Now.... where's my damn Bratwurst?


come to brewer herf II and you can have some


----------



## LasciviousXXX

icehog3 said:


> I got yer Bratwurst right here, Buddy! :r


I said Bratwurst Tom.... not Vienna Sausages...:sl


----------



## LasciviousXXX

King James said:


> come to brewer herf II and you can have some


Thanx for the invite James... would love to be able to get around the country and HERF with all my bro's...


----------



## icehog3

LasciviousXXX said:


> I said Bratwurst Tom.... not Vienna Sausages...:sl


Vienna?? I'm Irish!! :r


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Well then I'm sure you know all about the Irish curse then


----------



## icehog3

LasciviousXXX said:


> Well then I'm sure you know all about the Irish curse then


Luckily I'm 1/8 German....must be that eighth!


----------



## LasciviousXXX

icehog3 said:


> Luckily I'm 1/8 German....must be that eighth!


So what you're saying is that you have a small one...... and you're angry about it?????

:r


----------



## RenoB

Rock Star said:


> Damn! What a Herf..Nuff said..


Understatement of the year..and there'll never be nuff said..'bout this one.


icehog3 said:


> The food was great and we all started out with some PS2s....


Thanks to you for the treats, mon. And the Sir Winston!

Way to show off tailgating in WI, Jim & Tony. Wow, homemade sauerkraut and secret stadium sauce :dr 


DonWeb said:


> sthamtm issrmmmlp cnotrjthh jrmytppl frtfpicj !!


:tpd: What he said.


----------



## itstim

Looks like a great time...I wish I could have been there. I am hoping and praying for a brewer herf 2!


----------



## decesaro

Im finally up and moblie guys 

Wow what can be said that already hasnt , You boys sure know how to herf, I had such a great time that the memorys will be with me for a long time.

I want to thank sir tony and king james for all the work they put forth to make the first ever brewers herf ,icehog for the great treats he shared with everbody and for all the great company I had from the rest of the guys .Im looking forward to next one maybe will make it a little closer to border so we can get more Il guys

BORDER HERF BORDER HERF BORDER HERF

as soon as recover a little bit more Ill post some pics for everbody to see


----------



## icehog3

LasciviousXXX said:


> So what you're saying is that you have a small one...... and you're angry about it?????
> 
> :r


Yeah...that's what I'm saying Dustin. I have a small one, yet the 20something year old girls won't leave me alone. We're talking egos, right?

Border Herf II!! Border Herf II!!


----------



## backwoods

decesaro said:


> as soon as recover a little bit more Ill post some pics for everbody to see


You gonna post that picture of you and Tom 'helping the sheep over the fence'?


----------



## King James

icehog3 said:


> Border Herf II!! Border Herf II!!


im down...as long as it is before August 12 and minus a few weekends in between I'm good to go


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> im down...as long as it is before August 12 and minus a few weekends in between I'm good to go


I'm down for June, July, you tell me!! I'm in!!


----------



## backwoods

june is kinda busy for me....mid/late july is best on my end


----------



## King James

between july 1st and 15th is a no no for me. Around that I think im ok for most parts


----------



## Puffy69

Tony and Jim hooked it up and much appreciated..Just got home and very tired. Didnt sleep at all last night due an early flight to due this Breast Cancer benifit here in Va this afternoon. I would have to say this was one of the best herf's ive been to thus far. You guys are great and BTW i'll be back June 30th, 31st and July 1st if you guys dare to do it again.Lol...


----------



## King James

damn...i might be up north those days...but we will see


----------



## decesaro

backwoods said:


> You gonna post that picture of you and Tom 'helping the sheep over the fence'?


"helpng the sheep over the fence "  please tell me I didnt do anything Im going to regret :r I was a little buzzed by the end of the night if you hadn't noticed


----------



## icehog3

decesaro said:


> "helpng the sheep over the fence "  please tell me I didnt do anything Im going to regret :r I was a little buzzed by the end of the night if you hadn't noticed


No....you? :r

Freddy, I'm down for that weekend if we can get most of the crew together!!
Jim, go up North another weekend! Get yourself an ID and come clubbin' with us... :r


----------



## RenoB

Rock Star said:


> i'll be back June 30th, 31st and July 1st if you guys dare to do it again.Lol...


Brewers are out of town that weekend - in MN:hn

How about a golf outing???


----------



## backwoods

should we even do a brewer game again?:r $20.00 plus $12.00 is alot of money to hang out in a parking lot


----------



## Puffy69

We could always herf at the club...


----------



## Puffy69

*Brewer Herf Crew*










*Hookin' up the Brats*










*Gobblin' up the Brats*










*Workin' his game on T'Kay* :r


----------



## icehog3

backwoods said:


> should we even do a brewer game again?:r $20.00 plus $12.00 is alot of money to hang out in a parking lot


Yeah, I'd be good just to hang somewhere (outside if it's nice), then catch Freddy's show in the evening...


----------



## Puffy69

*WTF! You said Party Luci not Perdomo Luci for a Winny*:r (RenoB did a trade with Tom for a Party Luci for a Sir Winston. So we decided to play a joke and Rob gave him a Perdomo Luci instead . Rob did end up giving him a real Luci but it was funny to see his face even though Tom sincerely didnt care about the Luci.)










*The Post Herf Party*










*Tom workin' on the waitress now* :r


----------



## Andyman

DonWeb said:


> freddy - at the game herf


Fred, Wheres Fred?? I don't see Fred!!!


----------



## icehog3

Damn, Freddy, you're bustin' my game!! :r 

The Lusi scene was hysterical...Reno kept pimping me that it was Cuban Perdomo Lusi...I kept going "uh huh, uh huh"....didn't know Rob too well at that point, just knew I didn't care what he gave me, I was all good regardless. Man, everybody always messin' wit da hog!!  

Bottom line...can't wait to get another one of these Herfs going, just a great bunch of guys...and you boys from illinoize, you need to represent next time!!!


----------



## Puffy69

icehog3 said:


> Man, everybody always messin' wit da hog!!


:r Then you need to see this..Scroll all the way down..
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=22853&page=11


----------



## backwoods

Rock Star said:


> :r Then you need to see this..Scroll all the way down..
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=22853&page=11


ya know...with all those hotties he was talking to, I'm confured on why he went home with this one . Like the old saying goes...at 10:00 she's a 2 and at 2:00 he is still a sheep:r


----------



## galaga

backwoods said:


> ya know...with all those hotties he was talking to, I'm confured on why he went home with this one . Like the old saying goes...at 10:00 she's a 2 and at 2:00 he is still a sheep:r


Payback is a BIATCH!


----------



## backwoods

hew freddie...you need to start practicing wit da photoshop. did you get to listen to any of that music yet?


----------



## Sir Tony

Great pics everyone. Great hit Allan! I need to learn how to use PS, I am so lost. I am buying Aperture this summer, so I will be statring from scratch, should be fun.


----------



## backwoods

hey chris....you are holding out on us...where is the skirt pic?


----------



## Puffy69

backwoods said:


> hew freddie...you need to start practicing wit da photoshop. did you get to listen to any of that music yet?


Not yet BW..still trying to catch up..as a matter of fact.Im gonna put it in now. Nice video clip.do youhave anymore band pics?


----------



## backwoods

Rock Star said:


> Not yet BW..still trying to catch up..as a matter of fact.Im gonna put it in now. Nice video clip.do youhave anymore band pics?


I think so.. I have alot of pics that i didnt post. I'll see what I got. I wish i woulda got a pic of Dustin Diamond...'screech'. i love that guy


----------



## Puffy69

backwoods said:


> I wish i woulda got a pic of Dustin Diamond...'screech'. i love that guy


Huh...


----------



## backwoods

Rock Star said:


> Huh...


didnt you hear them announce that he was there?

what was the final headcount at the door that night? ofcourse they probably counted my dumbass brother twice :r


----------



## Puffy69

backwoods said:


> didnt you hear them announce that he was there?
> 
> what was the final headcount at the door that night? ofcourse they probably counted my dumbass brother twice :r


1500+ after the 2nd set i heard..
Did you hear them announce that Club Stogie was there from Havana..? That was cool..


----------



## King James

damn, wish i could have came to the club...stupid age limit, wheres a fake ID when ya need one!


----------



## DonWeb

backwoods said:


> ....mid/late july is best *in* my end


 oh my

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

oh wait... you've got unposted pictures.... uhh, disregard the post above


----------



## backwoods

DonWeb said:


> oh my
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> oh wait... you've got unposted pictures.... uhh, disregard the post above


Tony, thanks for editing my post but...you don't want any of this....trust me:r


----------



## backwoods

he looks like he doesnt really wanna be there:r


----------



## Puffy69

Oh he wants to be there..But he just cant believe it..Look at Tom..The Devil behind the scenes...lol..


----------



## ToddziLLa

Wonder where Tom's left hand is... :r


----------



## backwoods

Rock Star said:


> .do youhave anymore band pics?


only these...


----------



## backwoods

and these










Rob...you are sooo busted :r


----------



## Puffy69

ToddziLLa said:


> Wonder where Tom's left hand is... :r


Well you see that girl on the rights "Oh my God" smiling face..Well he probably is Goosing her.:r


----------



## ToddziLLa

NSFW pics are welcome via e-mail.


----------



## decesaro

backwoods said:


> hey chris....you are holding out on us...where is the skirt pic?


There coming Im still still trying to recover:r 
I also decided to tear up my front lawn and replace it myself so all my time has been outside (and let me tell ya it was a bad idea :hn )


----------



## icehog3

ToddziLLa said:


> Wonder where Tom's left hand is... :r


MWA HAHAHAHA!!!!


----------



## icehog3

Rock Star said:


> Oh he wants to be there..But he just cant believe it..Look at Tom..The Devil behind the scenes...lol..


You are all powerless to resist!! MWH HA HA HA!!!!!


----------



## backwoods

ToddziLLa said:


> NSFW pics are welcome via e-mail.


short little story for ya. We are sitting in the 'special area' and these 3 girls go in the section behind us







I snap a pic.

They see this and start posing










I was a little tipsy, so I says to them 'why dont you guys start making out?' I was kidding but...










so then I say to tom and my bro....you guys should go take your pic with those girls...


----------



## backwoods

and then their boyfriends get mad and tell them to stop










that was a good time..... thanks again freddy


----------



## icehog3

backwoods said:


> and then their boyfriends get mad and tell them to stop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that was a good time..... thanks again freddy


You didn't take a pic of me knocking that putz out??? :r


----------



## DonJefe

If my wife sees these pics I'll never get to go to another herf!!!!


----------



## backwoods

icehog3 said:


> You didn't take a pic of me knocking that putz out??? :r


yes I did...you musta been a little out of it by then....










you cant hide from the camera!!


----------



## decesaro

Ok finally figured out how to do this enjoy


----------



## ToddziLLa

:r 

Little did those girls know...

:r


----------



## decesaro

Ok and hers a few more


----------



## backwoods

oh snap...there WAS another boyfriend....:r


----------



## King James

jeez...the more pics I see the more it sucks I couldnt go 2 the club haha


----------



## BigVito

backwoods said:


> yes I did...you musta been a little out of it by then....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you cant hide from the camera!!


:r

.


----------



## Kiss079

backwoods said:


> yes I did...you musta been a little out of it by then....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you cant hide from the camera!!


I think he lost his keys.
:r


----------



## Puffy69

:r :r :r


----------



## icehog3

backwoods said:


> yes I did...you musta been a little out of it by then....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you cant hide from the camera!!


What was BigVito trying to grab anyways??


----------



## DooshusBaggus

backwoods said:


>


What a douche bag!!! :r


----------



## King James

still sour about missin this part of the herf haha


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> What was BigVito trying to grab anyways??


:hc .


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> :hc .


Strange place to look for it Perry! :r


----------



## King James

We need to banter in the brewer herf II thread dangit haha... think we can match last years?


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> Strange place to look for it Perry! :r


I was hoping for something fresh


----------

